# phil_pl's 29gal reef



## phil_pl

I want to have a place to be able to watch my tank progress and be able to look back and see how much its grown. Where better than on AF!?!

Picture Time!!!
FTS



Blue spotted Mushroom This little guy is only about 1/2" inch across right now. Can't wait to see him spread.


Purple and green Paly



12/26/12
Added a blue spotted mushroom and a purple and green paly

12/28/12
Water Test Results:
Temp 78.6 +/-0.1
Salinity 1.025
KH 11
Nitrite 0ppm
Nitrate 0ppm
Phosphates 0ppm
Calcium 480ppm
Can't find my pH test kit anywhere (the joys of moving)


----------



## phil_pl

I am mixing up my first batch of saltwater made from RO/DI water right now. I am hoping that switching to RO/DI water and adding biopellets to the system will take care of my lingering algae problem. They say the biopellets take a month or so to get working good, so time will tell. I also just finished installing and setting up a ReefKeeper Lite, I absolutely love this controller! I have it running the lights, return pump, reactor pump, skimmer and heater.


----------



## coralbandit

It's advisable to only use 1/2 as much pellets(if they're the same as bio plastics) to start up for the first month.This allows bacteria to "grow in" and avoids cloudy tank many say they have had when starting full strength.


----------



## rtmaston

very nice tank


----------



## phil_pl

Thanks for the info coralbandit. I started mine full strength so looks like I'll be keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Sully

That Blue spotted Mushroom looks killer! Looking forward to watching your progress.


----------



## phil_pl

Sully said:


> That Blue spotted Mushroom looks killer! Looking forward to watching your progress.


That's exactly what I said when I saw it at the LFS! :fish10:


----------



## phil_pl

Update:
Got my replacement wet side from Ecotech today!! 
Also made a few minor changes to the rocks.


----------



## Sully

So what are your future plans for your tank? Are you going to eventually add more rocks? WHat type of fish are ou planning if any? It looks great so far btw.


----------



## tike

Looks good so far! That polyp looks like a purple people eater (PPE) nice score!


----------



## phil_pl

Sully said:


> So what are your future plans for your tank? Are you going to eventually add more rocks? WHat type of fish are ou planning if any? It looks great so far btw.


I built this system to be expandable, eventually I will make it much larger. Current filtration can handle a 200 gal system, but rather than add one huge tank I am wanting to have a couple of smaller tanks, for example I want to add frag tank and maybe even an aggressive tank to the system.

I will be adding more rock not sure how much though. I have been looking at hundreds of different tanks trying to get ideas, and it is overwhelming to say the least.

Plans for fish: I will add a few more Chromis, I have two clown fish that have been staying with a friend of mine, I plan to add a Mandarin Goby (my girlfriend fell in love with them at the LFS) and then my dream fish, a Male Hawaiian Flame Wrasse. I havent picked out any other specific fish so i am open to suggestions.

And thank you!


----------



## phil_pl

tike said:


> Looks good so far! That polyp looks like a purple people eater (PPE) nice score!


Thank you very much! I am really hoping that it is a PPE! But don't true PPEs have a green mouth?


----------



## phil_pl

*w3BABIES!!!*w3
I am ecstatic to report that my purple and green paly has started to make babies already!! I didn't get alot of time to look this morning before work but I saw one new polyp peeking out


----------



## Reefing Madness

Purple People Eater


----------



## phil_pl

After tons of looking I am pretty confident in saying I didn't luck into true PPEs but they are close!

On another note I got my two clown fish back from the babysitter!
They have both doubled in size over the last year! I'm still trying to get use to how big they are now! I will have pictures up as soon as I can!


----------



## phil_pl

Made a trip to the LFS today 
Picked up 6 more blue leg hermits, 3 nasarious snails, a zebra turbo snail, a clown goby, and a nice frag of pulsing zenia. I was hoping to get a picture of the Goby but he is not very photogenic haha. However I was able to get a decent picture of my clowns 

Marlin and Nemo


Pulsing zenia


Cynaobacteria is making a comeback 
I solved the recent overfeeding issue, so I hope it will go away again on its own.
Current FTS


----------



## Sully

I just picked up a pulsing xenia today and currently acclimating it right now. Your's looks great.

Are you going to add more rock eventually? Just my op but I think you need about twice that much (if not more) in the long run.


----------



## phil_pl

Sully said:


> I just picked up a pulsing xenia today and currently acclimating it right now. Your's looks great.
> 
> Are you going to add more rock eventually? Just my op but I think you need about twice that much (if not more) in the long run.


Yes I will be adding more. I pick through the rocks everytime i go to the store looking for more, but this last time i went the smallest rock they had was about 20 lbs and huge haha


----------



## phil_pl

New Rose Brain right after feeding


----------



## Sully

Sweet! How's the clown goby doing?


----------



## phil_pl

Sully said:


> Sweet! How's the clown goby doing?


He is doing great but is a very mysterious fish. It is not uncommon for me to go a few days and never see him! 

Edit:
I saw him today! haha I found this hilarious since when I asked my girlfriend if she had seen him see laughed and then pointed him out within 15 secs, I on the other hand had been looking for the past ten minutes


----------



## phil_pl

Tank update:
Everything and everyone seems to be extremely happy in the tank. I did some minor redecorating today, to move a couple corals to new locations. I am also trying my vortech on the other side of the tank. My new anomene Nemmers(thats his name) has decided that he wants to live on my front glass, and I am trying to get him to change his mind. I am also now in the planning stages of a refugium. Pictures to follow.


----------



## phil_pl

A few fun shots

Updated FTS


And may I introduce Nemmers


This is the side that we get to see all the time. I have changed up flow in the tank today hoping I can persuade him into turning around


The mysterious clown goby has been caught on film!


----------



## Sully

Hey Phil, good to hear about teh clown goby. I recently got a hi fin red banded goby and a tiger pistol shrimp. They weren't paired at the lfs but were bagged together for the trip home. They bonded almost instantly. My rpoblem now is they took up refuge on the back side of my rock work, lol. You can get glimpses of them if you look long enough but I sure wish they'd move to the front side. And that shrimp has MOVED some sand around, lol. Fun to watch, but would be more fun if you didn't have to look through cracks in the rock.


----------



## phil_pl

Good news Sully! He moved!
He's been chilling under nemmers all day


----------



## Sully

Sweet! Now the question is, is nemmers gonna stay put, lol.


----------



## Goby

phil_pl said:


> Good news Sully! He moved!
> He's been chilling under nemmers all day


Very nice aquascape you've got going there! Is Nemmers a Long Tentacle Anemone? (It's easy to get fooled by older bubbles and light-hungry heteractis) If so... 

You may or may not already be aware that Nemmers will eventually (soon hopefully), attempt to bury his foot. When he does, he will require several inches of substrate, preferably on the softer side...and he won't be satisfied until he can anchor his foot below the sand bed onto a flat surface...the wall if he's at an angle or the floor if he's flat. If a deep sand bed isn't an option, you could assist him to place his foot in a PVC end-cap...or build your aquascape in such a way that allows for a deeper section of sand bed. Nemmers will do fine on the glass for a while, but his species is sand-dwelling and that's where he'll thrive. That's not to say Nemmers won't be a total rebel who will prefer the glass, but that would be rare and cause for at least a little concern.

You'll have so much fun with Nemmers. I have several anemones and they are by far my favorite invert. Do you hope to get clownfish at some point?


----------



## phil_pl

Goby said:


> Very nice aquascape you've got going there! Is Nemmers a Long Tentacle Anemone? (It's easy to get fooled by older bubbles and light-hungry heteractis) If so...
> 
> You may or may not already be aware that Nemmers will eventually (soon hopefully), attempt to bury his foot. When he does, he will require several inches of substrate, preferably on the softer side...and he won't be satisfied until he can anchor his foot below the sand bed onto a flat surface...the wall if he's at an angle or the floor if he's flat. If a deep sand bed isn't an option, you could assist him to place his foot in a PVC end-cap...or build your aquascape in such a way that allows for a deeper section of sand bed. Nemmers will do fine on the glass for a while, but his species is sand-dwelling and that's where he'll thrive. That's not to say Nemmers won't be a total rebel who will prefer the glass, but that would be rare and cause for at least a little concern.
> 
> You'll have so much fun with Nemmers. I have several anemones and they are by far my favorite invert. Do you hope to get clownfish at some point?


I believe he is a grenn long tentacle anemone, but I am not totally sure. However I am sure that Nemmers is a total rebel! I've been wanting to add more sand to the DT, I wasn't sure how much if any sand to add when I started the tank. I am trying to get a good spot ready for Nemmers, and then try to convince him to stay there but we'll see how well that works out.

How much should I be feeding him? I ask because I don't want to overfeed him.


----------



## Goby

phil_pl said:


> I believe he is a grenn long tentacle anemone, but I am not totally sure. However I am sure that Nemmers is a total rebel! I've been wanting to add more sand to the DT, I wasn't sure how much if any sand to add when I started the tank. I am trying to get a good spot ready for Nemmers, and then try to convince him to stay there but we'll see how well that works out.
> 
> How much should I be feeding him? I ask because I don't want to overfeed him.


Nemmers looks to be a Long Tentacle Anemone. My very first nem was also a LTA. Mine met it's demise inside the intake of an over-the-back filter I was using at the time. ( Hard lesson.

My display reef has a deep sand bed of live sand and I love it. You might want to read about the benefits of a deep sand bed, the main one (for me) is the reduction of nitrate levels. There are both pros and cons however I'd never have anything but a deep bed. While fish can tolerate higher nitrate levels, inverts including anemones can't. A Long Tentacle Anemone will be happiest in at least 4 inches of soft substrate. Nemmer's main source of nutrition will be light. Are you using reef lights? The light holds the key to Nemmers survival...I can't stress that enough. I use LED reef light panels. Nemmers will require some type of high output full spectrum lighting such as metal halide, VHO, or reef LEDS. I supplement my anemones 2-3 times per week with slightly smaller than mouth sized pieces of silversides and krill. I've even used shrimp from the grocery store. I spear the meat on the end of a coat hanger and the anemone grabs it. Some of mine eat a bit of pellet and DT's from the water column too. If Nemmer fails...don't get discouraged. It takes a nem or two to get the feel of caring for them. Watch his behavior closely...that's how I learned. They are truly fascinating creatures. I'm totally addicted to them...most favorite pet ever! )


----------



## phil_pl

Goby said:


> Nemmers looks to be a Long Tentacle Anemone. My very first nem was also a LTA. Mine met it's demise inside the intake of an over-the-back filter I was using at the time. ( Hard lesson.
> 
> My display reef has a deep sand bed of live sand and I love it. You might want to read about the benefits of a deep sand bed, the main one (for me) is the reduction of nitrate levels. There are both pros and cons however I'd never have anything but a deep bed. While fish can tolerate higher nitrate levels, inverts including anemones can't. A Long Tentacle Anemone will be happiest in at least 4 inches of soft substrate. Nemmer's main source of nutrition will be light. Are you using reef lights? The light holds the key to Nemmers survival...I can't stress that enough. I use LED reef light panels. Nemmers will require some type of high output full spectrum lighting such as metal halide, VHO, or reef LEDS. I supplement my anemones 2-3 times per week with slightly smaller than mouth sized pieces of silversides and krill. I've even used shrimp from the grocery store. I spear the meat on the end of a coat hanger and the anemone grabs it. Some of mine eat a bit of pellet and DT's from the water column too. If Nemmer fails...don't get discouraged. It takes a nem or two to get the feel of caring for them. Watch his behavior closely...that's how I learned. They are truly fascinating creatures. I'm totally addicted to them...most favorite pet ever! )


Nemmers is my round two, so to speak. My first anemone met its demise while going THROUGH an AquaClear 500gph powerhead. That was a very sad morning, followed by a long day of water changes to get rid of the milk looking saltwater 

My lighting is a two bulb T5HO 24" fixture. I one actinic bulb and one daylight bulb around 14k (can't remember the temp)I am planning to add another of the same fixture so I can do an advanced lighting schedule with an actinic period.

I've been feeding him a mixture of mysis and brine shrimp and he seems to be loving them.


----------



## Goby

phil_pl said:


> Nemmers is my round two, so to speak. My first anemone met its demise while going THROUGH an AquaClear 500gph powerhead. That was a very sad morning, followed by a long day of water changes to get rid of the milk looking saltwater
> 
> My lighting is a two bulb T5HO 24" fixture. I one actinic bulb and one daylight bulb around 14k (can't remember the temp)I am planning to add another of the same fixture so I can do an advanced lighting schedule with an actinic period.
> 
> I've been feeding him a mixture of mysis and brine shrimp and he seems to be loving them.


A lot of nem keepers are going to tell you that your lighting isn't enough. But I kept a couple nems successfully under HO bulbs for a several months and neither bleached and both grew significantly...although neither were LTA's and I fed them food high in nutrition such as silversides. While Nemmers enjoys mysis and brine (like I enjoy potato chips), neither is rich in nutrients. That being said, if your tank is less than 20" deep and your fixture is just above the water...you may get by with rich meat supplements. The fact that Nemmers is climbing the glass might be a sign that he's hungry for light...it's hard to say without watching his daily routine. How often does he expel waste? Oh...oh...and keep in mind that LTA like their bites of food to be very small...almost super tiny. I forgot to mention that before.


----------



## phil_pl

Goby said:


> A lot of nem keepers are going to tell you that your lighting isn't enough. But I kept a couple nems successfully under HO bulbs for a several months and neither bleached and both grew significantly...although neither were LTA's and I fed them food high in nutrition such as silversides. While Nemmers enjoys mysis and brine (like I enjoy potato chips), neither is rich in nutrients. That being said, if your tank is less than 20" deep and your fixture is just above the water...you may get by with rich meat supplements. The fact that Nemmers is climbing the glass might be a sign that he's hungry for light...it's hard to say without watching his daily routine. How often does he expel waste? Oh...oh...and keep in mind that LTA like their bites of food to be very small...almost super tiny. I forgot to mention that before.


He seems to be loving the lights, he spreads out so big during the day, and his color has improved noticeably since I brought him home. Aside from when I came home yesterday, the tank looks better everyday. My temp dropped to around 73F yesterday. In case anyone was wondering you cant keep a 50gal system 75F, in a room that is 59F, with only a 75w heater...lol... I added my spare heater problem solved. I will grab him some silverside and see how he likes them. Thought I might mention that my tank is only 18" tall and the lights are about 1" above the tank, about 3" from bulb to water, and that he has stopped climbing the glass and has been moving down very slowly towards the sand bed, and now has about 50% of the base of his foot in sand


----------



## Goby

phil_pl said:


> He seems to be loving the lights, he spreads out so big during the day, and his color has improved noticeably since I brought him home. Aside from when I came home yesterday, the tank looks better everyday. My temp dropped to around 73F yesterday. In case anyone was wondering you cant keep a 50gal system 75F, in a room that is 59F, with only a 75w heater...lol... I added my spare heater problem solved. I will grab him some silverside and see how he likes them. Thought I might mention that my tank is only 18" tall and the lights are about 1" above the tank, about 3" from bulb to water, and that he has stopped climbing the glass and has been moving down very slowly towards the sand bed, and now has about 50% of the base of his foot in sand


That's so so awesome. And since he can't go as deeply as he'd like, you could pile some substrate up around the exposed parts of his foot to help him get settled in. As far as him spreading out really big...watch that closely. As pretty as it is, more often than not when they do that it means they're super hungry for light. Not always...but a lot of the time. They'll all do it when the lights first come on in the morning, but at some point you want your nems to just relax and sway. The fact that he's burying his foot is a huge step in the right direction. Congrats! I wish you and Nemmers well. )


----------



## phil_pl

3/13/13 Tank update
I made a few more changes to the aquascape last night to make more room for corals. I am pretty happy with how things turned out. Nemmers also decided to move last night.

Zoas


I was finally able to get a really good shot of my LTA Nemmers with his late night move across the tank.


A little fun with angles


FTS:


----------



## phil_pl

As an experiment I am changing up my water change schedule. I am going to go for a small approx. 1.5 gal change every other day. I am trying this to remedy the alarming nitrate problem I discovered the other day.


----------



## coralbandit

Tank looks good .The rock and corals are awesome.You may want to get nitrAtes lower a little quicker as mr nemmers is not really going to like nitrates.After getting them where you want then you could try your every other day approach.


----------



## phil_pl

coralbandit said:


> Tank looks good .The rock and corals are awesome.You may want to get nitrAtes lower a little quicker as mr nemmers is not really going to like nitrates.After getting them where you want then you could try your every other day approach.


Thank you, I agree 100%
I forgot to mention, this will be the approach for water changes after I get the nitrates down. I am currently changing water until I get to less than 5ppm Nitrate.


----------



## Sully

Thingfs look great Phil. Hopefully nemers will stay put soon.


----------



## phil_pl

Sully said:


> Thingfs look great Phil. Hopefully nemers will stay put soon.


he seems very happy in his new spot. the sand bed is deeper there and he is burrowed in


----------



## phil_pl

Had a great time at the LFS today!

Green Bleeding apple scoly:


Red green and blue/violet scoly. Trying for a chalice over hang. 


I also got a small chalice and some green star polyps


and some new zoas


New FTS: the tank looks so blue due to the phase shift that occurred in one of my bulbs. This will be fixed for good soon with LEDs


----------



## Sully

Those scoly's looks awesome.


----------



## phil_pl

Sully said:


> Those scoly's looks awesome.



Thank you Sully. They are my current favorites. I'm still amazed I found them at the LFS!


----------



## jamnigh

I must say, looks great!! I would love to have a salt tank, just don't have the time or space for one till I move again.


----------



## phil_pl

jamnigh said:


> I must say, looks great!! I would love to have a salt tank, just don't have the time or space for one till I move again.


Thank you for the kind words. I had to put off setup of this system for almost a year until I moved. Reef tanks are well worth the wait in my opinion.


----------

